# Using Sapper to hack my Tivo Series-2



## techman41973 (Apr 9, 2005)

I have plans to use Sapper to hack my Tivo series-2.
http://www.mastersav.com/Tivo_SApper.html
I have a few questions:

1. Can anyone recommend a particular hard drive.
Last time I upgraded my Tivo 4-years ago i went with a 
A "DVR drive" that was designed for quieter operation.
My assumption is that the series-2 requires a 5.25" drive

2. I don't have a desktop computer to interface my new drive for the hack.
I want to use one of those IDE to USB interface cases to connect it to my laptop's usb port. Im not sure if Sapper supports a USB connected external drive.

Thanks


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The Series 2 used 3.5" PATA/IDE drives. I have used WD and Samsung drives in my TiVos with no ill effects or noise.

I believe the boot disc you make sapper out of supports USB interfaces.


----------



## techman41973 (Apr 9, 2005)

Will the Tivo series-2 support 500GB and 1TB drives?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

500GB, yes.

1TB likely, if you get a SATA/PATA adapter that works with TiVo, for a 1TB drive would be SATA; PATA drives go to 750GB.
You can fine a list of adapters here


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

I have a 1TB in mu 649080.


----------

